# Lack of Love for Cohiba?



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Cohiba brand cigars don't seem to get much mention here. Why is that?

Over-hyped?

Over-priced?

Not that good?

I've had a Siglo I that I very much enjoyed- but that's the only one I have had. They rarely get mention here. Hmm...


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

I had a Siglo 2 and loved it. It had a great flavor very woodsy and creamy I though, and the burn was pretty good, only required one touch up.


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 22, 2005)

I recently smoked ten Siglo VI's. Of the ten, one was superb, five were average, and four were below average in my opinion. My expectations were considerably higher than for most cigars due to the price paid. So, for the money, I was disappointed for the most part and am not willing to fork out 20 dollars per cigar to try again. The below average bunch left me wondering if someone didn't slip in some fakes.  Like any smokes, there are good and bad ones, I guess.

Larry


----------



## jelizalde (Jul 25, 2006)

personally i'll say that they are over priced.:c


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Not from here, Anita loves em. Over priced? Probably. Over hyped? Maybe. One of the best smokes I've ever had was a CE.Thank you very much David and Joed. Maybe not because I'm gonna have to buy some. :r Really like the robusto's and sig I's..


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I think it comes down to the finances as well. Some people have Cohibas, but don't dip into em very often cuz they are so expensive. If we were all rich, i am sure more discussion on them would exist, because most say they are pretty darn good. There are just too many good ISOMs that are fractions of the price, and they get much more play here, at least that is what I have seen. They sneak into Habanos discussions every so often though, and then I get jealous.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

$20 per cigar?
You need to find a better source!

Cohibas are a bit more expensive, whether it's worth it or not depends on your pocket book. Personally I feel that at least some of the vitolas should be a staple in a well stocked humidor as these have a unique flavor profile. When you crave that Cohiba flavor, nothing else satisfies.

I also feel that this is not a novice cigar, and that some smoke these just because they are banded "Cohibas".

I remember when I first tried these, I really didn't care for them, but I bought them just to have some Cohibas on hand. But over time, I grew to truly appreciate what this cigar had to offer. A well aged Cohiba can truly be a special smoking experience.....this is one reason why you don't see vintage Cohibas very often on the market, and when you do they command a premium price.

A few of my fav's in the lineup are not the ones most talk about. I love the Exquisitos, Panatelas, and CE's. The very rare Corona is an unbelievable cigar and is up there in my all time top ten smokes.

I feel that the Siglo line is a fairly reasonably priced line for Cohibas, and a good place to start exploring the line.
The little Siglo I is a very satisfying cigar for such a small smoke!


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I really like the Cohiba line, especially the Sig I and II. Even the panatelas are a good short smoke, probably one of the best. It is more of an expense issue than anything for most, I would think. 

And, of course, if you visit a bar or lounge to smoke one you have to remove the label or be questioned by people on both sides of your bar stool!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Cohibas are among my favorites -- particularly the Coronas Especiales, Lanceros and Robustos.

Although, they may not appeal to some, I think many people are smoking them young and expecting too much. If you smoke new cigars, Cohibas are not for you, in my opinion. Give them five years and then decide if you like them.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Have to agree with most of what's already been said and reiterate that these do require adequate age. I would even go further as to say that these do have quite a temperament. Of course I'm referring to their need for exacting storage conditions. I often notice certain differences in how these things smoke especially when not stored in ideal conditions. Perhaps the blend is just so unique that certain subtle flavors that make these very desirable are seldom revealed and not easily detectable to the average smoker.


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

Cohiba Robustos are the best robusto bar none. They have that beautiful sweet Cuban flavor profile you can't find in any othe robusto, period.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Esplindido is the best Cohiba that I have had. 47 ring gauge and nothing better form start to finish.

The next is an 03 Siglo VI.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

TechMetalMan said:


> Cohiba brand cigars don't seem to get much mention here. Why is that?
> 
> Over-hyped? *They keep saying that.*
> 
> ...


*An excellent smoke when it's old!*


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Am smoking a '95 Siglo V as I write this-awesome!!! As Bruce said with some age they are some of the best cigars I've ever smoked.


----------



## daveteal (Sep 7, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> Cohibas are among my favorites -- particularly the Coronas Especiales, Lanceros and Robustos.
> 
> Although, they may not appeal to some, I think many people are smoking them young and expecting too much. If you smoke new cigars, Cohibas are not for you, in my opinion. Give them five years and then decide if you like them.


you are so right im a new smoker and tried one .to much for to new of taste buds.lucky for me i got some good info and was steared in the right direction to mild ones .i can wait 5 years theres alot to enjoy.


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

I love em, just a bit on the pricey side for me


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Esplindido is the best Cohiba that I have had. 47 ring gauge and nothing better form start to finish.
> 
> The next is an 03 Siglo VI.


I absolutely love the siglo I and the Siglo VI. My Siglo VI's are from 04. The Esplendido's are amazing, and the Robusto I had was so so. I haven't had any others , but I do have a Siglo III that was gifted from 03 that's soon to be smoked. I guess that makes me think that I have enjoyed almost every Cohiba to date. My box of Siglo VI's is quickly diminishing because they are awesome. So in my opinion they are worth the money and are not overpriced or overhyped. Sublimes should land this time next week so i'll see about those in due course.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for the education guys!


----------



## Simon Templar (Aug 7, 2006)

I am in my cigar smoking infancy so ive only had the pleasure of smoking one ISOM that happened to be a Cohiba Robusto that sat in my father in laws humi for 7 years. It is by far the best I have smoked so far. Though that isnt saying much.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Overpriced? Yes, they don't come cheap.
Worth it? Depends on your pocket and the dent it made.

I love them.
I enjoy the Siglo VI and the Sublime very much and think they are well worth what I paid. Do I wish I could have paid less? No doubt.
I am also fond of the Siglo IV and the Robusto.

I have numerous boxes of Siglo VI (4) and Sublimes (5) aging and don't regret having purchased any of them.
Can you find cigars you will enjoy comparably as much for significantly less? I am sure you can. However, as an analogy, you can find a Chevy Cobalt that you will enjoy driving very much for $20K but it isn't a BMW 330 CI Convertible worth $50K. Cohiba presents itself as the BMW version of the cigars and to some, well worth it if you can part with that money and not miss it. If money is an issue, I would never drop it on a box of Cohiba.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

I've just never been too fond of them. They're pricey and I tend to like cigars in the VR, Partagas, and Bolivar profile.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Cohibas....... I love me some Cohiba's. However there are plenty of smokers that just don't dig 'em. That's cool with me but I really enjoy them.

Love a well aged Cohiba Lancero and there's nothing nicer than when you get a Siglo III is ON! I guess it is somewhat of a specific taste that doesn't suit everyone but man I tell you there's nothing finer than a Lancero that's pumping out volume's of flavor. Rich and Creamy and only slightly grassy is how I like 'em.

I guess it just depends on taste really.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Cohibas....... I love me some Cohiba's. However there are plenty of smokers that just don't dig 'em. That's cool with me but I really enjoy them.
> 
> Love a well aged Cohiba Lancero and there's nothing nicer than when you get a Siglo III is ON! I guess it is somewhat of a specific taste that doesn't suit everyone but man I tell you there's nothing finer than a Lancero that's pumping out volume's of flavor. Rich and Creamy and only slightly grassy is how I like 'em.
> 
> I guess it just depends on taste really.


:tpd: SigI, CoRo, lancero, SigIII, SigIV, esplendido are some of my favorite smokes! Hard to beat when they have a little age on em.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> :tpd: SigI, CoRo, lancero, SigIII, SigIV, esplendido are some of my favorite smokes! Hard to beat when they have a little age on em.


Lancero and Esplendidos are two of the top 10 cigars made in Cuba, bar none! I could even think they could be on the top 5 of that list too.

If price and value were linear, I would say that most Cohibas are not on par with other Habanos, but in an an absolute quality judgement, they are the best.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

have not smoked the isom cohoba's myself looking inti the siglo I or siglo II maybe on our next box split. the reviews seem good and the price is though more but not double.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Great analysis as always Bruce. A well-aged Cohiba has few competitors IMO.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> A well-aged Cohiba has few competitors IMO.


Funny you should mention that Todd.
To further validate your most accurate statement, I would just ask HarryCulo, DetroitPHA357, Maurice and Atlharp to chime in and describe the 11/04 Siglo VI they had last night.

Better yet, pictures say a thousand words. Check out these nubs. I swear I have never seen anything like this. Detroit had his fingers on fire and the man had no clue as he was so focused on that stick. Don't know where I found that roach clip I lent him, I swear.

To me, that was like having someone over for dinner at my house and they clean the plate. That is why you cooked in the first place, so they can eat it all. These guys spoke quite a few words about how good Cohibas are with these pics.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=34200

Note the picture of Maurice's nub to the right. I could swear he was starting to eat the cigar. Detroit's on the left is down to a hairline of tobacco.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

I have only had one cohiba, an esplendido with several years on it that was gifted to me. It was the best cigar I have smoked. 

I would not, however, be purchasing cohibas for myself as they are simply too expensive. I suspect this is the reason the discussion on these seems a bit thin.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

As has been discussed there are many smokes that can be bought for less that are equal in quality to the cohibas. 

but, I had a CE the other night that was mellow, smooth and great, and its just a year old. It seems like it would take many other brands much longer before they smoke that well.

E


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Don't care for Cohibas when young (CoRo was BAD fresh), but the 5 year old Siglo IV I had a while back was fantastic. With my spending habbits I think they will stay a special occasion smoke. Singles only.....


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> Cohiba brand cigars don't seem to get much mention here. Why is that?
> 
> Over-hyped?
> 
> ...


when i look some guys thet smoke Cohiba i think" or he doesn't understand nothing about cigars or he is a real lover of this brand! or last chance " he wont only try"

Angelo


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I enjiy them enough to buy 1 every blue moon; not enough to warrant buying a box.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Funny you post this as I had noticed the same. The Esplendidos is my favorite and was the first cigar I EVER tried. It set a very high bar for me. Since then I've had the Robusto as well and it was delicious all the same. From another venture of mine I obtained a Siglo I which did not dissappoint. I've found as well that they are, for me, very consistent. I've yet to have one where I don't think I'm drinking coffee. With all of that said though I had wondered why they are not discussed more. When they are discussed though they usually get lots of love.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

I've smoked a few rather young and still enjoyed the smoke. I have some at teh bottom of the humi resting now. Id love to try one in 5 years. One thing that may help you is next time u smoke one, dont worry about how much u paid, just concentrate on the cigar itself. It should offer u a much better experience :2

I know sometimes if you are too worried if you paid too much for the smoke or if it will live up to the hype etc....it can ruin what would have been an excellent smoke. Get a few and sit on them for a few years and see how that goes.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Once again guys- thanks for the replies! 

I figured that some of it would be due to the price- but someday i will buy a box methinks- no matter how poor I may be... :hn 

Probably get a box of Siglo I's if not for the flavour then for the sentimental value they give me. Smoked one during one of the best weeks of my life- so they hold something special for me!


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Cohiba is probably my favorite line of cigars, but they're losing ground to Montecristo due to price and consistency.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

TechMetalMan said:


> Once again guys- thanks for the replies!
> 
> I figured that some of it would be due to the price- but someday i will buy a box methinks- no matter how poor I may be... :hn
> 
> Probably get a box of Siglo I's if not for the flavour then for the sentimental value they give me. Smoked one during one of the best weeks of my life- so they hold something special for me!


When Jane gets new furniture she usually will hold something special for me.  Had a CORO from 98 after work yesterday that Rocked!

This is a cigar line that really improves from below average to above average with 2-4 years on them. Per our HK friend this is due to the high seco and ligero leaf content in the cigars as well as the fact that they are the only triple fremented cigar line. (Was reading today).


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

love'em when I can get'em


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

Some of the bost smokes I have ever had:

Lancero (possibly the best smoke I have tried)
Robusto (always seem to be good)
Siglo VI (only smoked 1 so far, but it was great)

Only have a few of each and I save them for special occasions. I do have a box of Siglo II, but it needs age. I would buy more of the above and perhaps others, but I usually go with cheaper smokes. :2


----------



## monte2 (Sep 26, 2006)

floydp said:


> Not from here, Anita loves em. Over priced? Probably. Over hyped? Maybe. One of the best smokes I've ever had was a CE.Thank you very much David and Joed. Maybe not because I'm gonna have to buy some. :r Really like the robusto's and sig I's..


 IMHO Corona Espescials and Siglo VI are the best cigars ever. My experience with CoRos has been so-so. I once got slapped by my girlfriend while smoking a Siglo VI. She claimed I was ignoring her.:w


----------

